# ein blaues Wild (Georg Trakl)



## Löwenfrau

Hallo!

Die Figur des _blaues Wildes_ und die des _blaues Tiers_ sind häufig in Trakls Dichtung. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob sie Synonyme sind, oder "blaues Wild" spezifisch ein _blue _*deer *bedeutet. Kann "Wild" überhaupt als Synonym für "Tier" verwendet werden?

Hier ein Beispiel aus Gedicht _Elis_:

_Ein blaues Wild
Blutet leise im Dornengestrüpp._


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Demiurg

Löwenfrau said:


> Kann "Wild" überhaupt als Synonym für "Tier" verwendet werden?


Nein, "Wild" ist eine Unterkategorie von "Tier" und steht im Gegensatz zum (domestizierten) Haustier bzw. Nutztier.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Demiurg said:


> Nein, "Wild" ist eine Unterkategorie von "Tier" und steht im Gegensatz zum (domestizierten) Haustier bzw. Nutztier.



Also es bedeutet Engl. "wild animal"? 
Und Hirsch (deer)? Das war der Wahl einige Übersetzungen, die ich gefunden habe:

"A blue deer
Quietly bleeds in the thorn brush."

Auch auf Portugiesisch: "um veado azul".


----------



## Demiurg

Löwenfrau said:


> Also es bedeutet Engl. "wild animal"?



Es ist offenbar noch komplizierter (=> Wikipedia):


> *Wild* (ahd. _wildi_ ‚ungezähmt‘, ‚verirrt‘) ist ein Sammelbegriff für die im Zusammenhang mit Jagd relevanten Säugetiere und Vögel. Der Begriff „Wild“ grenzt sich damit gegen den des Wildtieres ab, der allgemein alle freilebenden Tiere umfasst.


Der englische Begriff dafür lautet "game".



Löwenfrau said:


> Und Hirsch (deer)? Das war der Wahl einige Übersetzungen, die ich gefunden habe:
> 
> "A blue deer
> Quietly bleeds in the thorn brush."


Nein, "Hirsch" ist zu speziell.  Wild besteht nicht nur aus Hirschen.


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Nein, "Hirsch" ist zu speziell. Wild besteht nicht nur aus Hirschen.


 Volle Zustimmung. Selbst im engsten Sinne umfasst "Wild" auf jeden Fall etliche Tierarten wie Rehe, Hirsche, Hasen und Wildschweine. 



Löwenfrau said:


> Ein blaues Wild
> Blutet leise im Dornengestrüpp


Mein erster Gedanke bei diesen Zeilen wäre "Reh" gewesen -- wesentlich üblicher und häufiger als Hirsch.



Löwenfrau said:


> Kann "Wild" überhaupt als Synonym für "Tier" verwendet werden?


"Wild" ist eine Unterkategorie von "Tier", und zwar die für Jagd relevanten Tiere (siehe #4 Wikipedia).


----------



## Alemanita

Der englische Begriff "deer" umfasst auch Rehe, roe deer. Daher passt er.
Natürlich "sieht" man vor seinem inneren Auge, wenn etwas "leise im Dornengebüsch vor sich hin blutet", eher ein Bambi als einen wilden Keiler oder einen mächtigen röhrenden Hirsch, auch passt ein Hase oder Fasan weniger.


----------



## Demiurg

Wenn ein Reh gemeint ist, warum schreibt Trakl dann nicht "Reh" sondern "Wild".  Das Wort "Reh" ist genau so einsilbig wie "Wild" und würde perfekt passen:

_Ein blaues Reh
Blutet leise im Dornengestrüpp._


----------



## Hutschi

Klang:
"Wild" hat einen anderen Klang. "Reh" ändert nicht die Betonung, wohl aber die Klangstruktur. Im Expressionismus spielt Klang eine wichtige Rolle.

Vagheit:
"Wild" - man kann etwas erkennen, aber eher vage.

Ich würde aber auch eher auf "Reh" oder "Hirsch" tippen, denn das sind die Tiere, die man nicht gut unterscheiden kann, wenn sie im Gestrüpp zappeln und man es aus der Ferne sieht.
Es sind geradezu Prototypen für (jagdbares) Wild.

"Blau" ist seltsam, aber es deutet auf Abend hin, blaue Stunde.
Anklang zu "blaublütig"/"edel"


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> "Blau" ist seltsam, aber es deutet auf Abend hin, blaue Stunde.
> Anklang zu "blaublütig"/"edel"



Das ganze Gedicht spielt mit Farben und "blau" taucht immer wieder auf:

Ihre Bläue spiegelt den Schlummer der Liebenden.
An kahlen Mauern des Ölbaums blaue Stille,
Ein blaues Wild
Seine blauen Früchte fielen von ihm.
Blaue Tauben
Ich habe dabei sofort an den "Blauen Reiter" gedacht, der ja aus Expressionisten bestand. Zeitlich passt das auch: die ersten Ausstellungen fanden 1911/12 statt, das Gedicht ist von 1913.


----------



## Hutschi

Daran hatte ich auch gedacht.
Und an das blaue Pferd, ebenfalls von Franz Marc.


Hier habe ich eine Quelle mit Interpretationen gefunden:
_Interpretationen zu Georg Trakl
              Hartmut Schönherr_
Erläuterungen, Analysen und Interpretationen zu Gedichten von       Georg Trakl



> ... "Ein blaues Wild/Blutet leise im Dornengestrüpp." Hier ist deutlich die Christus-Ikonographie aufgerufen, das Deutungskonzept vom "Tier als Figuration der Erlösung" in der Literatur um 1900 (Wolfgang Riedel 2005 in "Endogene Bilder" zu Gottfried Benns Lyrik) bekommt einen weiteren Anwendungsbereich im ikonographischen Kontext "Lamm Gottes". Auch angesprochen wird dieser im Trakl-Text mit dem "Ölbaum" in der vierten Strophe. ...


Komplettes Zitat ist unter dem Link zu finden.

Christus als Wild passt besser als als Reh.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Blau" ist seltsam, aber es deutet auf Abend hin, blaue Stunde.


Hier gibt es mehr Interpretationen zu Farben bei Trakl, auch zum Blau: GRIN - Der Farbenkreis bei Georg Trakl

Zusammenfassung: _"Bei Trakl ist das Firmament auch des öfteren blau und symbolisiert wahrscheinlich die Verbindung zum Ewigen, zum Unendlichen. Die Farbe Blau steht auch öfters im Zusammenhang mit dem Sterben, dem Vergänglichen [...] Blau wird zum Mittel der Vergeistigung, im Gegensatz zum leblosen Körper..."_



Hutschi said:


> Anklang zu "blaublütig"/"edel"


Mit "edel/blaublütig" scheint es auf jeden Fall nichts zu tun zu haben.



Alemanita said:


> wenn etwas "leise im Dornengebüsch vor sich hin blutet", eher ein Bambi als einen wilden Keiler oder einen mächtigen röhrenden Hirsch


Zustimmung. 



Alemanita said:


> Der englische Begriff "deer" umfasst auch Rehe, roe deer. Daher passt er.


Ja, im Englischen geht das durch, aber im Deutschen wäre "Hirsch" eben unpassend. 



Demiurg said:


> Wenn ein Reh gemeint ist, warum schreibt Trakl dann nicht "Reh" sondern "Wild".


Ich glaube, Dichter wie Trakl wollen es sich gar nicht einfach machen oder den Text verständlich. Es geht ja gerade um Symbole, Gedanken, eigene Gefühle und Interpretationen.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke für den Link. Die Erklärung von "blau" ohne Christus erscheint mir einleuchtender.

Ich denke aber auch:
Im Elis-Gedicht erscheint eine religiöse Metaphernsammlung.

Es geht mit "Elis" los. Obwohl es wohl Elis als historische Person gab, klingt "el" als Bezeichnung Gottes an, dagegen ist von dem historischen Bergmann nichts zu sehen.

Es sind viele Mythen vereint im Gedicht. Das blaue Wild - im Verhältnis zum goldenen Boot (ich musste ans Gegenteil vom Styx denken.)

Das verwundete Tier in Dornen. - Es kann durchaus eine Jesus-Metapher sein.

Im Gegensatz zum goldenen Boot, das die Sonne symbolisiert, kann das verwundete Wild den Himmel symbolisieren (Siehe _Kajjo_ im vorigen Beitrag, #11.), der verwundet ist. In dieser Form Jesus.
Im Gedicht des weiteren: der Gang der Jahreszeiten. Die alte, heidnische Frau Holle, Herrin der Jahreszeiten und der Natur, klingt an (Früchte, die vom Baum fielen).

Ist Elis nicht selbst das blaue Wild?
Von dessen Stirn blaue Tauben den Schweiß trinken? (Das Blut, in Jägersprache).

Und heute noch trinkt man das symbolische Blut aus Kelchen.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Kajjo said:


> "Wild" ist eine Unterkategorie von "Tier", und zwar die für Jagd relevanten Tiere (siehe #4 Wikipedia).



Eine Frage: Kann "Wild" auch Tiere bezeichnen, die von anderen Tieren gejagt werden, oder nur vom Mensch? Ich denke, das ist relevant, denn die menschliche Sünde ist ein wichtiges Thema Trakls.


----------



## Kurtchen

Demiurg said:


> Das ganze Gedicht spielt mit Farben und "blau" taucht immer wieder auf:
> 
> Ihre Bläue spiegelt den Schlummer der Liebenden.
> An kahlen Mauern des Ölbaums blaue Stille,
> Ein blaues Wild
> Seine blauen Früchte fielen von ihm.
> Blaue Tauben
> Ich habe dabei sofort an den "Blauen Reiter" gedacht, der ja aus Expressionisten bestand. Zeitlich passt das auch: die ersten Ausstellungen fanden 1911/12 statt, das Gedicht ist von 1913.



Blaue Blume – Wikipedia




Hutschi said:


> Und heute noch trinkt man das symbolische Blut aus Kelchen.



Realpräsenz – Wikipedia



Löwenfrau said:


> Tiere [...], die von anderen Tieren gejagt werden.


 = _Beute(tiere) _


----------



## Kajjo

Löwenfrau said:


> Eine Frage: Kann "Wild" auch Tiere bezeichnen, die von anderen Tieren gejagt werden, oder nur vom Mensch?


"Wild" sind in diesem Sinne die Tiere, die vom Menschen gejagt werden. Raubtiere jagen Beute.



Löwenfrau said:


> Ich denke, das ist relevant, denn die menschliche Sünde ist ein wichtiges Thema Trakls.


Umgekehrt könnte man sich aber fragen, ob das "blaue Wild" nicht auch ein Mensch sein kann? Das bleibt offen, es wäre meiner Meinung nach aber durchaus möglich, dass das sterbende Reh sinnbildlich für einen Menschen steht (oder gar für Jesus / Dornenkrone / blutend).


----------



## Hutschi

Um nochmal auf die Ausgangsfrage zurückzukommen:

Je nachdem, auf was man verzichten will, könnte man "Wild" als "deer" übersetzen. Man verliert dabei eine Reihe von deutschen Beziehungen von "Wild". Es bleibt eher das bedauernswerte Geschöpf (ein niedliches Reh) statt ein wildes (freies, wenn auch angeschlagenes) Wild.
"Wild" hat mehr von Ursprünglichkeit.
Aber völlig verkehrt ist es auch nicht. Reh ist ein Prototyp für Wild. (Dabei meine ich nicht das zahme Reh.)
Im Märchen kann das Reh aber auch der verwandelte Mensch sein. "Wo ist mein Kind, wo ist mein Reh, nun komm ich noch einmal und dann nimmermeh …" (Brüderchen und Schwesterchen)
Das Reh wurde im Märchen von den Jägern verletzt.
In diesem Märchen ist der verwandelte Bruder wild und frei … wenn er auch immer zur Jagd will (den Jägern ein Schnippchen zu schlagen).


----------



## Löwenfrau

Hutschi said:


> Je nachdem, auf was man verzichten will, könnte man "Wild" als "deer" übersetzen. Man verliert dabei eine Reihe von deutschen Beziehungen von "Wild".



Ja. Die Portugiesische Sprache hat doch ein Wort dafür: _caça_. Es entspricht "Wild" im Sinne eines gejagtes Tieres. Leider klingt es nicht gut, nicht poetisch. Auf Englisch passiert das auch (niemand hat "game" verwendet). Also muss ich entweder "wild animal"/"animal selvagem" (zu breit) oder "deer"/"veado" (zu restriktiv) benutzen.

Danke an alle für die Hilfe!


----------



## Löwenfrau

Alemanita said:


> atürlich "sieht" man vor seinem inneren Auge, wenn etwas "leise im Dornengebüsch vor sich hin blutet", eher ein Bambi als einen wilden Keiler oder einen mächtigen röhrenden Hirsch



Hmmm... ich weiss nicht. Warum könnte ein mächtiger Hirsch nicht leise bluten?


----------



## Demiurg

Löwenfrau said:


> Hmmm... ich weiss nicht. Warum könnte ein mächtiger Hirsch nicht leise bluten?


Na ja, kleine, niedliche Rehe haben ein Opfer-Abo, mächtige Hirsche eher nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Dem stimme ich zu. Aber es gibt auch junge Hirsche. Sonst wäre z.B. kaum die amerikanische Verfilmung von Bambi möglich.


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Na ja, kleine, niedliche Rehe haben ein Opfer-Abo, mächtige Hirsche eher nicht.





Hutschi said:


> Aber es gibt auch junge Hirsche.


Klar, aber von jung ist ja nicht die Rede gewesen und bei "deer" hat man halt auch im Englischen eher den Hirsch als ein süßes Reh vor Augen...


----------



## Hutschi

Ich stimme hier ja auch zu.

Die Frage ist aber ein passendes portugiesisches Wort.


----------



## Löwenfrau

"Am Waldsaum zeigt sich ein scheues Wild... " (Trakl, "Kindheit"). Ja. Das assoziiere ich mit Bambi.


----------



## Hutschi

Ja, ich habe Bambi als Prototyp für das (scheue) Wild genannt, weil man daraus leichter eine Übersetzung ableiten kann.
Trakl kannte natürlich den Film noch nicht.


----------

